# AeroPress vs French Press vs Chemex



## Stangazer (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi there, I would like to buy a manual coffee maker and I'm not sure which one of AeroPress vs French Press vs Chemex I should go for.

Could you tell me how these 3 devices compare on a number of parameters? E.g. Control over the brewing process, convenience, brewing time, cups brewed at a time, aroma and bite, strength, grind size? CHeers!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aeropress & French press are typically used to make "immersion" brews, e.g. the coffee & water sit together until you decide to separate the brewed coffee from the grinds.

Chemex is a pourover (or manual drip) brewer, the grind size determines how much time the brew takes by providing resistance to the flow of water through the bed. Timing is more critical with Chemex. Chemex has a thick filter paper & the bed of grinds adds to the filtration, this will make the cleanest cup. Aeropress & French press may usually contain some small, silty particles.

Brew times & grinds may actually overlap depending on technique, I happen to prefer longer brews (20min+) with the Aeropress & French press. Chemex extracts more aggressively & can hit a higher strength in a shorter time (maybe 3-5 min) for a given brew ratio. I would use the Chemex with the coarsest grinds of the three.

French press is very repeatable, with a bit of care can produce a fairly clean, but always hazy cup.

Aeropress is very easy to clean up, versatile, but can only really make a mugful at a time unless you make a concentrate to dilute. It's probably easiest to make a very strong brew with the Aeropress, but mostly, the ratio you brew at will determine strength rather than the brewer type.

Chemex, quick clean up. Ideally requires a gooseneck pouring kettle (the other two don't).

None of them are magic, whichever you choose can make a good cup of coffee as long as you stick with it & are methodical. Make notes, brew with scales to measure coffee & water weights, so folk can help with troubleshooting if you're not getting good results.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can pick up an Aeropress from Amazon for £21.00 delivered. Hard to beat at that price and produces great coffee.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Some roasters sell them and throw in a free bag of beans.

Also to consider are pourovers which sit on your cup like a V60 or Kalita wave etc.

For a very clean cup, there are syphons as well - although it's a bit more faff but a great talking point when guests ask for a cuppa.


----------



## ironypirate (Jan 26, 2016)

I give Aeropress' as my go-to gift for those who I think might appreciate them. I'm a long time user, but last year made the switch to a V60 when I got a free one with a bag of beans. Both are incredibly easy to use, but I find the cup from the V60 gives a much more clean flavour, whilst the Aeropress gives something more robust. The V60 requires a bit more time and attention (3 mins max) but I love the subtleties that it draws out which I just don't seem to get with Aeropress. If I'm every travelling though, Aeropress wins hands down for it's design.

Given the price of them both (and as commented, you might be able to get a freebie if you look around), why not get both and see what works for you? They're well worth the money you'd pay for them if you end up doing so.


----------



## Sam Ellis (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi, I would agree with all that has been said above. We actually recently published this comparison on our blog of you are interested. It's a nice infographic comparing all three methods: http://www.coffeeteaclub.co.uk/coffee-guide/ (towards the middle of the guide).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sam Ellis said:


> Hi, I would agree with all that has been said above. We actually recently published this comparison on our blog of you are interested. It's a nice infographic comparing all three methods: http://www.coffeeteaclub.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Manual-Brewing-Methods.png


 @Sam Ellis Your brew times for French press & Aeropress seem a bit limiting. Chemex can go longer than 4 min depending on bloom/no bloom & brew size.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> @Sam Ellis Your brew times for French press & Aeropress seem a bit limiting. Chemex can go longer than 4 min depending on bloom/no bloom & brew size.


Where is my 20 minute french press recipe?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where is my 20 minute french press recipe?


20 mins? Went 45 mins the other day, or has the table in the link got a typo and it should read 45 mins instead of 4-5?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Also, Chemex is easy while Aeropress is medium? No way.


----------

